
CDC and HSS agencies get lists of banned words: transgender, fetus, diversity - vector_spaces
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/cdc-gets-list-of-forbidden-words-fetus-transgender-diversity/2017/12/15/f503837a-e1cf-11e7-89e8-edec16379010_story.html
======
bediger4000
How does this compare with previous administration's vocabulary limits? Words
fall in and out of favor all the time.

------
cascala
1984

